# Greasy ****



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey is there any way t de grease a **** any imput would be helpful


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

they make degreasers. go to vandykestaxidermy.com theyll have everything youll ever need


----------

